# Off Center Steering Wheel



## Radfahrer (Dec 30, 2001)

I have a May/June build 2001 325Ci. Arrived Mid August. After a couple of months of driving I noticed the steering wheel was tilted about 5 degrees to the right. Took it back to the dealer, and after 3 trips, got them to "adjust" the steering wheel. There is now a tilt of about 2-3 degrees to the left Just got Bently manual and as far as I can tell, the wheel is bolted onto the steering shaft mating with splines on the shaft. Does anyone have an idea on what may be causing the steering wheel tilt? 
I have no problems with the car tracking, have been assured the alignment is OK, and actually passed an independent tech inspection before Driving school. Would appreciate any ideas.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Maybe the tech was cross eyed and didn't center it right. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

"tilted 5 degrees to the right" as in if you draw a line perpendicular tot he wheel it would (the line) would cross over the roundel on the hood or at least near to it? I mean, we're not talking bout tilt up/down but left/right?


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

My steering wheel was off center at delivery in Munich and it drove me nuts over the entire ED experience...

My dealer in the US fixed it shortly after it arrived here. I thought it was the wheel being off-center instead of an alignment problem, because I had to hold it a few degrees to the right to go straight, but if I let my hands off the wheel, the car stayed true. 

In reality it was the allignment -- most likely that the wheel was slightly turned when it was alligned at the factory. Take it to your dealer to fix the allignment.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Radfahrer said:


> *I have a May/June build 2001 325Ci. Arrived Mid August. After a couple of months of driving I noticed the steering wheel was tilted about 5 degrees to the right. Took it back to the dealer, and after 3 trips, got them to "adjust" the steering wheel. There is now a tilt of about 2-3 degrees to the left Just got Bently manual and as far as I can tell, the wheel is bolted onto the steering shaft mating with splines on the shaft. Does anyone have an idea on what may be causing the steering wheel tilt?
> I have no problems with the car tracking, have been assured the alignment is OK, and actually passed an independent tech inspection before Driving school. Would appreciate any ideas. *


All roads run off to the right for drainage reasons. If it's still 2-3 degrees to the right in parking lots then I'd worry. Otherwise it's normal.


----------

